# 1/18 oval race Sunday the 24th @ "The Gate"



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We're looking at putting an oval race on this Sunday, the 24th, at the world famous "Gate"!!

Location:
1733 Pearl Road, Unit 119
Brunswick, Ohio 44212
(In the Laurel Square Plaza)

NOTE: *****THIS OVAL WILL BE VERY CLOSE TO THE RUNLINE OF THE NATS OVAL TRACK******


Doors will open at 8:00am

Racing starts at 11:00am

Three 5 minute qualifiers and 15 minute "A" mains 

Heats will be set with approx. 6 cars per heat (depending on # of entries)

There will be bump ups if there are "B" mains, If not we could run the entire class in 1 main.

Standard BRP rules:
10-52 stock
10-48 super stock
14-49 brushless, (possibly open gearing)

If you have any questions post them here.

Please post if you are committing to come 

-Wayne


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I am planning on coming unless my wife has other plans for me.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

List:

Don (stock)
Wayne (Brushless)
Bud (brushless)
Micro (brushless)
Micro's brother (brushless)
Micro's daughter (Novice)
Carri (super stock)
Alex (novice)
Dave M. (super stock)
K-5 (super stock)
BobS (stock)
BobS brushless)
Ryan (stock)
DJ66 (super stock)
Crusty (stock)
Bruce (super stock)


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

thinking about running some motors there in super stock 

and if i cant find somthing the $$ will fly after round 1 of qualifiying on the 30th guaran>>>f'......teeeeeeed!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll be there for Brushless, Super stock Carrie and novice ally :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The list is growing....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mini sliders and late models are welcome


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*SS FOR ME...:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *SS FOR ME...:thumbsup:*


You are on the list!

What about Ross, Slow Don, Zoooom, Bruce, Don S, Howard......???????


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll be there. Stock class.

Ross


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Crusty said:


> I'll be there. Stock class.
> 
> Ross


I'll put you on the list


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

can i get a street addy please? thanks


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> can i get a street addy please? thanks


*1733 PEARL RD.
BRUNSWICK OHIO 44212*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

see web site:
http://clevelandcarpetracing.com/index.html


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

one18thscalerac said:


> can i get a street addy please? thanks


Location:
1733 Pearl Road, Unit 119
Brunswick, Ohio 44212
(In the Laurel Square Plaza)


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

You guys are quick!!!


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

I should add, if there aren't enough stock cars to make a class, I'm willing to swap gears and run super stock.

Ross


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Not a problem! It's early in the week and I just posted this. We're up to 12 or so people. More will come


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I beleive Bruce is in.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*BUD, WILL YOU BE BRINGING THE RACK??*


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ryan and I will be there (2 stock and 1 brushless)


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BobS311 said:


> Ryan and I will be there (2 stock and 1 brushless)


I'll add you guys to the list


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Up to 17!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DJ66 said:


> *BUD, WILL YOU BE BRINGING THE RACK??*


'
Yes of course !!! I have to eat


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> '
> Yes of course !!! I have to eat


Speaking of food....

You guys up for bringing a small snack?
There is lots of room to set food out


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

who will be running the race? how much is the entry?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> who will be running the race? how much is the entry?


Chris Geotz will be there to get everything set up and running. I will be taking it over around 1 

I'm not sure what the typically entry fee is, I'll find out today.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> who will be running the race? how much is the entry?



I was just thinking...

Who do you want to run the race?

and

Since when has $$ ever been a problem?
Aren't you the guy who just came back from "Vegas"???

Ever since you took that job as a Jigilo you've been doing alot of traveling....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Entry fee*

15.00 first class

5.00 each additional class

NOVICE SPECIAL : 10.00


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

sg1 said:


> Since when has $$ ever been a problem?
> Aren't you the guy who just came back from "Vegas"???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Vegas trip was paid for three days before i got laid off. 


Time to sell your body......................


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

sg1 said:


> Time to sell your body......................


Sell it!!! He'd have to pay someone to haul it away!!!:tongue::tongue::wave:


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Anybody got phone numbers for Bob Biro and Craig Stiwald? PM them to me, and I'll call them. They may come if they knew about it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - do you know if Slim and his kids/grandson are coming out?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro you have a PM!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - do you know if Slim and his kids/grandson are coming out?


As of today they are planning on being there....should be a good heat of novice


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

martian 710 said:


> Micro you have a PM!!!


Back at you...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TangTester said:


> As of today they are planning on being there....should be a good heat of novice


COOL - should be fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Is anyone else interested in running stock Mini Sliders Sunday?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Craig and Bob B may come out depends on Craigs work !!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,

Could this be a record turn out???

What is the current record for # of entries??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

34 !!!!!!!!!! this season :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> 34 !!!!!!!!!! this season :thumbsup:


I'm not sure on the total, but there's been atleast 8 more people who I didn't put on the list that said "I might" be there


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tang...

You going to come?

I heard a rumor you might be there....


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

you lnow what they say about rumors......not sure yet?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> you lnow what they say about rumors......not sure yet?


I'll save you a pit spot by Slim.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang >> Come on good Chinese !!! Better get used to eating it


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tang...
You won't have to run with the fast guys...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Tang - it would be a good time to bring out that LiPo oval car


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

all you guys going to the Nats will be sad when I beat you....so I don't want to ruin your trip


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> all you guys going to the Nats will be sad when I beat you....so I don't want to ruin your trip[/QUOTE
> 
> Are you drinking at home???


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I hope ZOOOOM is allowed to go..............


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*HEY BUD...YOU GOT A PM..:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK !!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I should have a new batch of batteries in. Also rack is packed bring $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> OK !!!


*THANKS!!!*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Food List*

Brownies

and 

Cookies

will be there!!!

Feel free to bring a snack to put out


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sunds good!!! I should be there bight and early about 9:30


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,
If you have any of those blue thrust washer assemblies can you bring some?
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice day of racing at the gate !!! Thanks for setting it up SG1 

Some really close racing and also some really fast racing :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We forgot 1 thing..... I had no lunch


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Plenty of cookies and brownies :thumbsup:


----------

